
Has Political Correctness Gone Off the Rails in America? - ranit
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/overwrought-political-correctness-helped-trump-win-a-1125725.html
======
laughfactory
In short, yes, the PC culture is way out of hand. We are teeter tottering over
a chasm being pulled by two extremes: free speech as the right to insult
whoever and however you please, and curbs on free speech because it can be
threatening and scary and hurtful. Unless we find some middle ground the end
to this conflict will not be pretty.

Where do we go from here? Respect each other, treat each other kindly, extend
grace readily, and individually work to develop thicker skins. We are all too
sensitive, and quick to take offense. There will be lots of people who don't
agree with us, who say mean, hurtful, scary things to us... We must expect
this, and embrace our fortitude. We need to stop seeking safe places, and
comfort, and instead seek to grow through the fires of difficulty. I think
there's a lot of truth to the phrase: there is no growth in the comfort zone,
and no comfort in the growth zone.

If that is true then I fear the new generations drive for safe spaces (etc.)
means that they are missing crucial opportunities for growth.

Let's be clear. Out here in the real world it's a dog eat dog place where no
one gives a shit about your feelings. Either you are an asset (HR = human
"resources"), or you are not, and you are summarily terminated.

Bottom line: all of us need to become more tough, stronger. And that only
happens by challenging ourselves, being uncomfortable, interacting with those
who disagree. I personally embrace opportunities to learn from those who have,
for example, different political beliefs, because I believe it enriches and
challenges me...And therefore makes me a more whole and well rounded person.

~~~
matt4077
\- "The real world" is not the workplace.

\- Generally, puberty is by far the cruelest time of life

> "personally embrace opportunities to learn [...] it enriches and challenges
> me[ ...] makes me a more whole and well rounded person."

You're getting awfully close to getting me to use the p-word :). Anyway, what
you're describing may be an abstract debate about the benefits of some policy.
What some people (apparently – I'm not among them but consider the idea
plausible) experience is debates about _them_ , personally. So if puberty was
a bit difficult because you wouldn't sing along to the (completely voluntary)
praises to the lord, and you're so happy to have found likeminded people at
the big-city university, it probably hits you a bit harder when the Campus
Christian Campaign holds a rally outside your dorm-room window.

That's not to say the examples from the article aren't ridiculous and
excessive. But all too often these articles are used as arguments by people
who also consider it "liberal excess" when (one example I remember) a female
presenter at #largeITConference complains about dozens of tweets commenting on
her appearance.

------
vixen99
If you chime with the flavor of most articles in the Guardian you'll love this
piece about the 'deplorables'.

